

The Power of Good UI Design - danw
http://phillryu.com/2007/07/21/the-power-of-good-ui-design/

======
tomek
Babies are extremely fast learners. This particular one might have had a prior
exposition to the interface, so I'm not really impressed. If you left your
shiny iPhone with the baby for couple hour and next thing you would see was
"Buy a new toy" in your Todo list... now that would be pretty cool.

------
gibsonf1
My 3.5 year old daughter figured out how to zoom in and out with the pinching
motion :)

------
ed
Apple's next ad campaign?

